# Bushcraft 101: A Field Guide to the Art of Wilderness Survival



## MatatuPuncher (Aug 27, 2020)

@MatatuPuncher submitted a new file to the library:

Bushcraft 101: A Field Guide to the Art of Wilderness Survival - Wilderness survival



> Based on the 5Cs of Survivability--cutting tools, covering, combustion devices, containers, and cordages--this valuable guide offers only the most important survival skills to help you craft resources from your surroundings and truly experience the beauty and thrill of the wilderness. Inside, you'll also discover detailed information on:
> 
> Choosing the right items for your kit.
> Manufacturing needed tools and supplies.
> ...



Click here for more info!


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Aug 28, 2020)

I have a physical copy of all of the Bushcrafting books except first aid, I give a high recommendation for all of them


----------



## MatatuPuncher (Aug 28, 2020)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> I have a physical copy of all of the Bushcrafting books except first aid, I give a high recommendation for all of them


I'll see what I can find for first aid topics and upload if useful.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Sep 1, 2020)

MatatuPuncher said:


> I'll see what I can find for first aid topics and upload if useful.


I mean specifically the book
https://www.amazon.com/dp/1507202342/
That reminds me, I wanted to buy it this month


----------



## MatatuPuncher (Sep 1, 2020)

I found it and uploaded it. You should be able to find it at the link below or in the library section. 

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/...eld-guide-to-wilderness-emergency-care.41511/


----------

